# Succulents - Echeveria/Haworthia/Aeonium in a BD Viv



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi guys

is it ok/safe to put succulents in a bearded dragon viv, or a Uromastyx Viv....I am thinking of Echeverias, Haworthia's and Aeoniums.....not all of them but either or :blush:

Oh, yeah, they would be in terracotta pots too - not planted directly into substrate......not that I could as it's lino :blush:

cheers


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

BUMP^^^^^^^anyone any knowledge on succulents for a BD viv


----------



## Apophyllite (Jul 29, 2019)

I don't have much knowledge (yet) but I spent a few hours with a reptile owner at the weekend and we were talking about succulents and aloe vera, he said they're perfect for a larger viv that mimicks natural surroundings. These plants grow in the desert and are full of water/moisture, he said they aren't harmful to the BD's and has yet to experience one eating them.


----------

